# A College Student's Modest HT



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm a live at home college student with my HT setup in my 11x10 bedroom. It's not even close to as impressive as many of the other setups listed, but it's quite enjoyable - and hey, I can always upgrade as I get older .


Screen - Samsung 4042H 40" 720p LCD
Receiver - Marantz SR4001
Mains - JBL Studio L830
Center - JBL Studio Series S-Center II
Surrounds - JBL Venue Tour
Rear Surrounds - JBL Venue Tour
Subs - 2 SVS PB10-NSD
EQ - Behringer FBQ 2496
Treatments - 2 GIK 244 Bass Traps
Blu-Ray/Gaming - 40GB Playstation 3
HD DVD - Toshiba A3

Here's a link to some more updated pictures:

http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/lalakersfan34/?special_track=nav_tab_my_albums


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

_""I can always upgrade as I get older ""_

You must mean ""I *WILL *upgrade as I get older "" :bigsmile:


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

Alright, alright, you caught me. I WILL upgrade as I get older:yes:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like a nice overall system...
Your on the way to the "never ending story"..:bigsmile:


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks . And trust me, I'm already moving steadily on that "never ending story" you're talking about, and I'm loving every bit of it!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Didn't you forget to add something???? addle::foottap:

We always need pictures ... a lot of pictures :bigsmile::bigsmile:

Are you happy with the silver grill on your JBL's??? ... or Did you changed to black???


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

I dyed my grills black. When they were silver they just annoyed me, so I ran my speakers naked :unbelievable:. Originally I used a full Venue lineup with the Voice center channel, but the Voice wasn't cutting for me. I scored a Studio Series S-Center II on ebay (such a HUGE improvement over the Voice it isn't even funny), but there was too much silver on the front of the speaker to use it without the black grill (it looked distracting). So I decided to dye the other speakers' grills as well. They ended up pretty good, IMO. I'll probably get around to posting some pics at some point. Again, the setup is in a tiny 11x10 bedroom, so it's not exactly glamorous, but it's pretty sweet IMO for a bedroom system .


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Pics would be awesome, when you get to it...try to get as much of the room in there so we can see your setup.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks like you're well on your way, nice system!


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

OK, since you asked for it, I posted some pictures. Here's the link to my Gallery here.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...udents-modest-bedroom-ht-setup.html#post81445


----------



## mmountainbiker (Mar 9, 2008)

how do your neighbors react to the stacked svs's?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Man! Seems like college students have more money now. I had Cerwin Vegas back in days and Now I am upgrading to something better. The best I like about your system is your subwoofers. I know I will get SVS but I am looking for used SVS. 
Great System, I realy liked it.


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

Tariq745, thanks for the compliment . I just posted a link on my first post to some pictures in case you didn't see them on the photo gallery thread.

And I admit that as a college student I probably should be saving more money. But hey, I'm saving a little here and there and should finish school next year with no debt, so I figure I can splurge and enjoy some good entry level HT, right?

BTW, what SVS(s) are you looking at?


----------



## JerryDelColliano (Aug 24, 2008)

Cool system.

My system when I was at USC was more audiophile-y (is that a word)

I had:
- Rotel 855 CD player
- Audio Alchemy DAC
- NAIM NAIT (8w integrated amp)
- Celestion C3 loudspeakers

It didn't play loudly but it was pretty good overall. I later got THEIL 1.3 speakers in Bird's eye Maple and then Acurus and Aragon electronics. Before I graduated, I had Cello loudspeakers, Mark Levinson No. 333 amp and Mark Levinson No. 39 CD player and Mark Levinson No. 38s preamp with Transparent Reference cables. 

Where do you live now or where do you go to college if you are a Lakers fan?


----------

